# Leistungsstarke PC Konfiguration Bewerten



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo ich würde euch bitten diese Konfiguration des Systems zu bewerten. Ich habe vor es mir in der Form zu kaufen oder gegeben falls etwas ab zu ändern mit Hilfe eventueller Tipps von euch. Ich bin auch offen für leistungsstärkere Teile für einen vergleichbaren Preis. Oder wisst ihr wo es vielleicht auch das ein oder andere Teil billiger gibt natürlich unter Berücksichtigung der Versandkosten. 
_(Nicht das ich am ende am System spare aber 100€ Versandkosten mehr habe xD)_

Jedoch habe ich vor mit dem System eine weile nicht an die grenzen zu stoßen. Ich habe vor mit dem System Spiele jeglicher Art im maximalen Modus zu spielen und auch diverse Sachen in After effects zu erstellen.  


*Nun zum wichtigen die Konfiguration:*

*
Vorhanden:*​
* LG Super Multi Laufwerk

* SoundBlaster Audigy


*Neu zu kaufen:*

* Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black _89,90€_ ³

* Asus P8Z68-V PRO Z68 S1155 _151,94€_ ²

* Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX _249,30€_ ²

* Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems "Black Silent PWM Edition" _74,90€_ ³

*                                     8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7 _67,34€_ ²

*                                     3072MB Gainward GTX580 Phantom GDDR5 _476,65€_ ²

* 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) _40,54€_ ²

*                                     700W be quiet! Straight Power BQT E8 80+ _103,18€_ ²

*                                     Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 _68,60€_ ²

*
Gesamtpreis:* _1322,35€ (zzgl. 6,99€ Versandkosten, minus 20€ Gutschein)_
* Endpreis:* _*1309,34€*_


²: Versandkostenfrei von 0-6 Uhr (Mindfactory)
³: 20€ Gutschein vorhanden (Caseking)

Ich bedanke mich für alle Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## Colonia (21. Juli 2011)

Wie hoch ist denn deine Bildschirmauflösung?


----------



## stefan.net82 (21. Juli 2011)

Mit ein paar zusätzlichen Infos lässt es sich leichter bewerten
i7 2600k und GTX580 braucht so gut wie kein Spiel wirklich...da steigt man mit einer i5 2500k und GTX570/6950 Kombo leistungsmäßig nicht viel schlechter, kostentheoretisch jedoch deutlich günstiger aus.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. Juli 2011)

Was willst du denn genau mit dem PC machen ? Also abgesehen von After Effects. Willst du übertakten ? Wie ist deine Bildschirmauflösung ?

Weil in der Regel reicht auch ein i5 2500k und eine GTX570.

Ausserdem würde die 580W-Version des Netzteils auch ausreichen, bei einer 570 auch die 480W-Version.


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

Habe einen 22" LED Screen der 1920x1080 macht. Falls du wegen des Speichers der Phantom fragst ich dachte mir in Zukunft wird wohl mehr gebraucht^^

Alle aktuellen spiele Crysis 2 zb oder das kommende Battelfield 3 etc.


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte eine weile mit dem System leben und wenn die anforderungen später mehr werden sollten wollte ich mir die option offen halten zu übertakten.


----------



## Micha77 (21. Juli 2011)

Na da würde ich max.  auf Hd 6970/Gtx 570 gehen


----------



## Colonia (21. Juli 2011)

Mehr Speicher heißt aber auch nicht unbedingt besser .
Ein i5 2500K/2400 reicht auch für Spiele. Der i7 ist nur minimal besser. 
Als Grafikkarte würde eine GTX 560Ti/GTX 570 oder eine GTX 480Amp reichen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (21. Juli 2011)

swifty schrieb:


> Habe einen 22" LED Screen der 1920x1080 macht. Falls du wegen des Speichers der Phantom fragst ich dachte mir in Zukunft wird wohl mehr gebraucht^^


 
Der 3GB Speicher der Phantom ist erst bei Auflösungen jenseits der von dir genannten von Vorteil, unterhalb ist kein merklicher Leistungsgewinn zur Standardvariante festzustellen.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn du folgende Sachen tauschst:


CPU: Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &

CPU-Kühler: Thermalright Silver Arrow Multisocket Cooler - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Graka: 1280MB Asus ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Netzteil: 480W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular - Computer Shop - Hardware,

RAM: 8GB TeamGroup Elite DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook

Mainboard: Asrock Z68 EXTREME4 S1155 Intel Z68 ATX - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Festplatte: Passt.



So würde ich es machen.  Es sei denn After Effects profitiert von SMT, dann den i7. Aber sonst ist bei deiner Auflösung so das System mMn besser.


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen das die 580 GTX in den Benchs vorn liegt und ich lange darauf bauen will. Und die Phantom sehr leise ist durch die Kühler. Und meinte 3 GB Speicher sind sinnvoll für Spiele in 1-2 Jahren die mal kommen. Möchte nicht gleich wieder komponenten tauschen. deswegen hatte ich auch i7 um ihn später zu übertakten sollte er mal zu langsam irgendwann werden.

Das habe ich gelesen das der Speicher sinnvoll für höhere Auflösungen erst ist. Bin aber davon ausgegangen das vielleicht mehr Speicher benötigt wird in 1-2 Jahren in Spielen mit niedriger Auflösung. xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Sag einfach, dass du mal Downsampling ausprobieren willst, da kann man den höheren Videospeicher gebrauchen.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2011)

geht so

1) der i7 ist ok wenn du viele dinge parallel machst
2) das netzteil ist zu groß gewählt, empfehlen würde ich dieses:be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
3) Als Board kannst du dir dieses ASRock Z68 Extreme4, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und dieses ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland mal anschauen.
Welche Vorteile hätte denn das V pro? Das hat 2 graka slots, wovon du eh nur einen brauchst, und nen paar satat ports mehr
4) der ram ist zu teuer, nimm diesen: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
5) die grafikkarte ist nicht wirklich nötig. Der Ram wird laut tests kaum genutz und der preissprung von ner 570 zur 580 ist zu groß. 1/3 mehr geld für 10-15% mehr leistung.
Rate deshalb zu dieser: ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Es macht mehr Sinn in 2 jahren ne neue zu kaufen als jetzt sinnlos viel geld auszugeben
6) als lüfter kannst du dir auch den hier mal ansehen: Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
7) ne ssd wäre nice: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. Juli 2011)

swifty schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen das die 580 GTX in den Benchs vorn liegt und ich lange darauf bauen will. Und die Phantom sehr leise ist durch die Kühler. Und meinte 3 GB Speicher sind sinnvoll für Spiele in 1-2 Jahren die mal kommen. Möchte nicht gleich wieder komponenten tauschen. deswegen hatte ich auch i7 um ihn später zu übertakten sollte er mal zu langsam irgendwann werden.
> 
> Das habe ich gelesen das der Speicher sinnvoll für höhere Auflösungen erst ist. Bin aber davon ausgegangen das vielleicht mehr Speicher benötigt wird in 1-2 Jahren in Spielen mit niedriger Auflösung. xD


 
Wenn die GTX570 in den unspielbaren FPS landet, kann man mit einer GTX580 auch nicht mehr Spielen. Spar dir lieber das Geld, um vielleicht in eine SSD zu investieren: 128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC - Computer Shop


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

Gut gehen wir von einer 570 GTX aus ist die Gainward Phantom dann auch gut? ich will schon ein kühles und leises system 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...inward-GeForce-GTX570-Phantom-GDDR5-PCIe.html

Oder welche ist in sachen kühl, leise und Leistung im Verhältniss besser.

Und danke schon mal für die vielen Antworten.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. Juli 2011)

Die Asus DCII soll ist laut PCGH leiser als die Phantom  Poste am besten noch mal deine aktuelle Konfig bevor du bestellst, fürs Feintuning


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

Die Phantom ist im Idle leiser, die Asus DC-II unter Last


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2011)

War bei der Phantom nicht öfter von Spulenfiepen die rede?


----------



## stefan.net82 (21. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> War bei der Phantom nicht öfter von Spulenfiepen die rede?


 
Allerdings. Da nutzt einem der leise Lüfter dann auch recht wenig, wenn die Karte unter Last permanent fiept.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2011)

Also ich kann die Asus 570 DC II nur empfehlen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Jop, das Kühlkonzept von Asus ist sehr gut.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2011)

Schließlich hast du mich ja damals auf die Karte gestoßen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Jop, dann kauf dir doch auch eine, weg mit der GTX 460 und her mit der GTX 560 Ti.


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

Und was ist der Unterschied zum vorgeschlagenem Board "ASRock Z68 Extreme4, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)" als zu dem gewähltem von mir? Den preislich macht es ja nicht viel aus. Was sind vor nachteile.

Und mit der 570 von Asus ist wirklich alles auf Voll einstellung spielbar?


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

Hier die Unterschiede zwischen den Boards: Produktvergleich ASRock Z68 Extreme4, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3), ASUS P8Z68-V PRO, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)

Beim Asrock ist zusätzlich ein USB3-Frontpanel mit im Lieferumfang.

Wenn der GTX570 die Luft ausgeht, reißt die GTX580 auch nicht mehr viel, der Aufpreis lohnt da imo nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Rein von der Ausstattung sind Asrock und Asus gleich. Das Asrock hat noch ein USB 3 Panel, das es bei Asus erst ab Deluxe gibt.
Einzig hinten am I/O Panel bietet Asus mehr USB 2 Ports als Asrock.


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Juli 2011)

Achte auf den Abstand des Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems "Black Silent PWM Edition" _74,90€_ ³ zu den Ramkühlern.

Meine Dominator haben, weil sie mit den Kühler kolidiert sind, nen ganz fieses Modding bekommen.
Ich sag nur 45° Neigung!


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Deswegen auch RAM ohne hohe Kühler.


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen auch RAM ohne hohe Kühler.


 
Stimmt. Die Ripjaws sehen gut und niedrig aus


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

Sind die "8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7 _67,34€_ ²" den da passend?
Ok beantwortet


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

Also werde ich wohl zum Asrock Mainboard wechseln wenn das noch front USB 3.0 hat und 10 euro billiger 
Mit der Grafikkarte werde ich wohl mich dann für die 570iger entscheiden. Hoffe nur das man wirklich alles auf höchsten details auch in DX 11 spielen kann und neue Titel wie BF3 auch gut drauf gehn.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Das sollte auf jeden Fall gehen und wenn nicht, dann auch nicht mit einer GTX 580.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. Juli 2011)

Poste am besten nochmal die aktuelle Konfiguration, fürs Feintuning


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, dann kauf dir doch auch eine, weg mit der GTX 460 und her mit der GTX 560 Ti.


 
Wenn dann nur ne 570  tripple slot, i like

@te: hab dir ja ram gezeigt


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wenn dann nur ne 570  tripple slot, i like



Die ist aber nur 10-15% schneller als eine 560 Ti, kostet aber 100€ mehr, lohnt nicht wirklich.


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

werde später die veränderungen noch einmal posten  Muss erstmal was arbeiten^^

Und danke schon mal bis hier hin.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die ist aber nur 10-15% schneller als eine 560 Ti, kostet aber 100€ mehr, lohnt nicht wirklich.


 
Mir gehts eher um das Design 
Tripple Slot > Dual Slot.
Die Leistung ist quasi das i Tüpfelchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Mir gehts eher um das Design


 
Dann warte auf die neue Generation, da gibts dann bestimmt auch Quad Slot.


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

Oder mach es wie ich: Nimm einen Twin Turbo Pro, montier ihn auf die Karte, schließ die Lüfter kurz, brech sie ab, häng zwei Gehäuselüfter mit farblich passenden Gehäuselüftern drauf, fertig ist dein Quad-Slot-Kühler 

Wie sieht denn deine aktuelle Konfig aus?


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

Würde mich auf für diese Karte interessieren: Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » NVIDIA Grafikkarten » NVIDIA GTX 580 Serie » Palit GeForce GTX 580, 1536MB DDR5, HDMI, DP, DVI, PCIe

Was haltet ihr davon? Preis ist ja sehr gut


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

Der Preis ist schon gut, persönlich würde ich aber doch zur Asus DC-II oder Gigabyte Triple-Fan greifen. Tests kenne ich leider keine zu der Karte


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

Was ist denn mit dir 

Der Preis einer 580 ist niemals gut, niemals niemals nie! Diese Karte ist lausige 40% schneller als eine GTX 560 Ti und kostet das Doppelte. Bereits letztere hat aber mehr als genug Leistung für Full-HD und max. Einstellungen. Da ist überhaupt kein Vergleich vom Preis her, die 580 ist für Enthusiasten mit zu viel Geld.

So nachdem das jetzt mal gesagt wurde, hier die beiden besten GTX 560 Ti-Karten:
Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI oder Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC (~185€)


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dir



Im Vergleich zu anderen GTX580 natürlich


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu anderen GTX580 natürlich


 Jaa, wenn man andere GTX 580er mit dazunimmt kann sie ja ruhig günstig sein, trotzdem gilt für alle 580er, dass sie zu teuer sind. Du kaufst ja auch keine S-Klasse, bloß weil sie günstiger als ein Audi A8 ist, obwohl du nur nen Kleinwagen brauchst


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Jaa, wenn man andere GTX 580er mit dazunimmt kann sie ja ruhig günstig sein, trotzdem gilt für alle 580er, dass sie zu teuer sind. Du kaufst ja auch keine S-Klasse, bloß weil sie günstiger als ein Audi A8 ist, obwohl du nur nen Kleinwagen brauchst



Wir sind jetzt auf der 5. Seite im Thread, und ein Großteil wurde darauf verwendet, eine kleinere Graka zu empfehlen. Aber wenn der TE eine GTX580 für Downsampling oder was weiß ich möchte, dann ist das halt so  

Also, klotzen, nicht kleckern: ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQU0-W0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Der Preis einer 580 ist niemals gut, niemals niemals nie! Diese Karte ist lausige 40% schneller als eine GTX 560 Ti und kostet das Doppelte.


 
Jop, aber wenn man genau die 40% braucht, muss man den Preis eben bezahlen, hilft ja nichts.


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Juli 2011)

Also schlecht ist die Palit nicht, und wenn er ne 580er haben will warum denn nicht?


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

Na wer es denn braucht/will, von mir aus 

Laut PCGH ist die Palit absoluter Mist für alle, die nicht manuell die Lüfterdrehzahl verändern. 6,2 Sone in Spielen und 10,8 Sone im Furmark sind ja gehörschadenverdächtig! Es gäbe als Alternative die Sparkle Calibre x580, welche aber im Leerlauf laut ist (1,7 Sone) und auch nicht sehr stark gedrosselt werden kann. Dann gibt es noch die Zotac AMP², fast unhörbar im Leerlauf und leise unter Last (für eine 580), dafür aber recht teuer. Die MSI Lightning wird manuell gedrosselt auch recht leise, die Matrix (siehe Softy) ist bereits ab Werk sehr leise. Die Direct Cu II aber auch, welche dank fehlender OC-Features (mehr Phasen, ...) güstiger ist. die Point of View ist wieder sehr laut unter Last und damit wären alle 580er dürch


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Na wer es denn braucht/will, von mir aus
> 
> Laut PCGH ist die Palit absoluter Mist für alle, die nicht manuell die Lüfterdrehzahl verändern. 6,2 Sone in Spielen und 10,8 Sone im Furmark sind ja gehörschadenverdächtig! Es gäbe als Alternative die Sparkle Calibre x580, welche aber im Leerlauf laut ist (1,7 Sone) und auch nicht sehr stark gedrosselt werden kann. Dann gibt es noch die Zotac AMP², fast unhörbar im Leerlauf und leise unter Last (für eine 580), dafür aber recht teuer. Die MSI Lightning wird manuell gedrosselt auch recht leise, die Matrix (siehe Softy) ist bereits ab Werk sehr leise. Die Direct Cu II aber auch, welche dank fehlender OC-Features (mehr Phasen, ...) güstiger ist. die Point of View ist wieder sehr laut unter Last und damit wären alle 580er dürch


 
Er hat ja nicht gesagt, dass der Originalkühler drauf bleibt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Er hat ja nicht gesagt, dass der Originalkühler drauf bleibt.


 
Wenn ich den wechsel, würde ich aber EVGA nehmen. Erst mal wegen der Garantie und dann hat man die Sicherheit, dass es wirklich Referenz Design ist.


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

Wenn er wechselt, dann EVGA. Wenn nicht, schaut er in meinen Post


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich den wechsel, würde ich aber EVGA nehmen. Erst mal wegen der Garantie und dann hat man die Sicherheit, dass es wirklich Referenz Design ist.


 
Joah, das ist nicht ganz verkehrt.
Wollte auch erst ne EVGA570 im Rev-Design und dann später den Lüfter wechseln, weil ja die Garantie erhalten bleiben soll.
Hab 2x bei EVGA angerufen und 2X sagte die nette Stimme von der Hotline, dass die Garantie erlischt.
Letztlich hab ich mir dann die 570 HD geholt, die allerdings den Peter ohne "kleinere" Modifikation nicht heiraten wollte.
Tschüss Garantie.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juli 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:
			
		

> Joah, das ist nicht ganz verkehrt.
> Wollte auch erst ne EVGA570 im Rev-Design und dann später den Lüfter wechseln, weil ja die Garantie erhalten bleiben soll.
> Hab 2x bei EVGA angerufen und 2X sagte die nette Stimme von der Hotline, dass die Garantie erlischt.



Laut den Garantie Bestimmungen muss die Karte im Falle eine Reklamation lediglich in den Original Zustand zurück versetzt werden d.h. die Garantie bleibt (kulanterweise) erhalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Nicht alle EVGAs behalten die Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel, da muss man genau in den AGBs schauen. Aber immerhin bieten sie das, andere eben nicht.
Da verliert man schon die Garantie, wenn man mit dem Afterburner (was als Software bei der Grafikkarte beiliegt) die Idle Drehzahl reduziert (sonst aber nichts macht).


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da verliert man schon die Garantie, wenn man mit dem Afterburner (was als Software bei der Grafikkarte beiliegt) die Idle Drehzahl reduziert (sonst aber nichts macht).


 
Würde mich interessieren, wie die das feststellen wollen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Würde mich interessieren, wie die das feststellen wollen.


 
Kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber vielleicht speichert die Grafikkarte intern alles in einer Log Datei, die man dann auslesen kann.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht alle EVGAs behalten die Garantie bei Kühlerwechsel, da muss man genau in den AGBs schauen. Aber immerhin bieten sie das, andere eben nicht.



Nein, nein das ist ohne Einschränkung und steht in den Allgemeinen "Warranty Terms":

http://www.evga.com/support/warranty/





			
				quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Da verliert man schon die Garantie, wenn man mit dem Afterburner (was als Software bei der Grafikkarte beiliegt) die Idle Drehzahl reduziert (sonst aber nichts macht).



Glaub ich nicht. Evga bietet mit Precision ein eigenes auf Afterbrurner basierendes Tool an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, nein das ist ohne Einschränkung und steht in den Allgemeinen "Terms of use":



OEM Karten sind davon ausgeschlossen, das habe ich schon selbst erlebt.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> OEM Karten sind davon ausgeschlossen, das habe ich schon selbst erlebt.



Wir reden doch hier über Consumer und nicht über OEM-Schrott. Ich weiß noch nicht mal ob EVGA OEM anbietet.?


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2011)

Ich würde eher gleich ne Karte in nem ordentlichen Design kaufen.
Und da geht glaube ich nichts über Asus DCII in tripple slot.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde eher gleich ne Karte in nem ordentlichen Design kaufen.
> Und da geht glaube ich nichts über Asus DCII in tripple slot.



Das stimmt. Das Thema Kühlerwechsel/Garantie ist eigentlich nur bei Wakü interessant. Die Custom Kühler der Kartenhersteller sind mittlerweile richtig gut. Da lohnt sich die Fummelei eines Wechsels nicht.


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

Also wäre es sinnvoll mir diese Palit 580er zu kaufen und man hat sein Spaß dran?

Oder welche 580er ist euer Favorit? Abgesehn von den kosten den die spielen erstmal keine Rolle. Vielleicht auch mit einer begründung warum es euer fav. unter den 580er ist.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juli 2011)

Mein Favorit ist ganz klar die Asus DCII.


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist ganz klar die Asus DCII.



Meiner auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wir reden doch hier über Consumer und nicht über OEM-Schrott. Ich weiß noch nicht mal ob EVGA OEM anbietet.?


 
War bei mir jetzt allgemein bezogen, und ja, in Komplett PCs sind auch mal EVGA Karten verbaut und da musst du genau auf die AGBs schauen, ob du da den Kühler auch inklusive Garantie tauschen kann. Ein Freund von mir hat da schon mal Pech gehabt.



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Mein Favorit ist ganz klar die Asus DCII.



Ich hab die Asus, die beste Karte und auch zwei im SLI Verbund kochen nicht vor sich hin, da ist eine Menge Luft, was das Kühlsystem angeht.


----------



## Cook2211 (21. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> und ja, in Komplett PCs sind auch mal EVGA Karten verbaut und da musst du genau auf die AGBs schauen, ob du da den Kühler auch inklusive Garantie tauschen kann. Ein Freund von mir hat da schon mal Pech gehabt.



Aha. Wusste ich echt nicht.


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

Also fav. eins wäre: 1536MB Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software

Jemand einen anderen Favorit unter den 580er?


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2011)

Auf jedenfall die Asus!


----------



## PommesmannXXL (21. Juli 2011)

Nein das ist die wohl beste


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

Die ist bei mindfactory aber sehr teuer. Die gibt's woanders schon ab knapp über 400€ 

Dafür gäbe es schon fast eine ASUS MATRIX GTX580 P/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

Die Matrix ist wohl besser?


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

Die DCII ist einfach nur genial, es gibt keine bessere GTX 580, abgesehen von den sehr teuren Modellen Matrix (Asus) und Lightning (MSI). Diese holen aber nur das letzte bisschen per höheren Phasenzahlen und mehr Kondensatoren usw. heraus. Hinsichtlich des Kühlers ist die DCII schon die beste Karte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aha. Wusste ich echt nicht.


 
Auch im Retail Markt musst du schauen. Nur weil EVGA Garantie gibt, bedeutet das nicht automatisch, dass du sofort eine neue Karte bekommst, wenn deine kaputt geht. Die schauen sich das sehr genau an und das kann schon mal ein paar Monate dauer und es kommt durchaus öfter vor als viele EVGA Fans wahr haben wollen, dass eben dann nicht kostenlos getauscht wird. Meist muss man was drauf zahlen.

Früher haben viele meiner Freunde EVGA gekauft, eben wegen der Vorteile, doch manchmal war es eben kein Vorteil, daher empfehle ich EVGA nur noch dann, wenn einer wirklich auf WaKü wechsel will, sonst nicht.



swifty schrieb:


> Die Matrix ist wohl besser?



Die Matrix hat ja das gleiche Kühlkonzept, nur eben höher getaktet. Bedeutet aber auch, dass sie wärmer wird als die normale.


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

Die Matrix ist genauso laut wie die DCII, aber höher getaktet und hat eben noch das letzte Quäntchen an Zusatzfeatures, die Rekordjägern noch höhere Taktzahlen ermöglichen sollen. Sonst ist die Matrix wie die DCII.


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

also lieber DCII kaufen als die Matrix Version?

Und wie hoch könnte man die wohl drehen im OC? Gibt es da erfahrungen?


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2011)

Ich denke mal die Matrix ist wirklich noch besser.


----------



## huntertech (21. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Matrix ist wirklich noch besser.


 Wie gesagt: Wenn du das letzte bisschen aus deiner Karte rausquetschen willst, musst du die Matrix kaufen. Wenn du auf diese unspürbaren Prozentpünktchen verzichten kannst (was jeder kann, der nicht Rekordjäger spielt), kaufst du die DCII. Erwarte aber nicht zu viel, auf den GTX 580ern laufen die GPUs schon fast am Limit. Selbst die Matrix schafft keine 10% GPU-OC (900MHz), 15% Ram (2300MHz) waren aber drin. Das schwankt natürlich von Karte zu Karte, wie immer, trotzdem ist OC bei High-End-Karten wenig wirkungsvoll. 

PS: Ach ja, noch etwas zur Matrix: Es gibt die "Holzhammer-Features", z.B. kannst du einige Kontakte überbrücken und so alle Sicherheitsfunktionen ausschalten. Daran siehst du schon, dass die karte nur etwas für Extreme-Übertakter ist. Du hast auch noch einen BIOS-Reset-Knopf an der Blende.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Matrix ist wirklich noch besser.


 
Die Matrix ist nur ein paar Prozent besser als die normale DCII, kostet aber noch mal satte 50€ mehr.


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2011)

Nur das beste vom besten


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Wieso bestellst du dir nicht eine?


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2011)

Du kannst so gemein sein


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Du kannst so gemein sein


 
Wenn du ein Ziel hast und darauf sparst, wieso nicht?


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso bestellst du dir nicht eine?


 
Weil das absolut sinfrei wäre,.., solche Karten sind echt nur was für Rekordjäger, denen halt jeder einzelne Punkt bares Geld wert ist.
Als normaler User haste son Teil vielleicht um zu prahlen, aber aus dem Alter sind die meisten hier Gott sei dank raus.! 

Obwohl, die sieht ja schon lecker aus!


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

*Nun zum wichtigen die Konfiguration:*


* Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black _89,90€_ ³

* Asus P8Z68-V PRO Z68 S1155 _151,94€_ ²

* Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX _249,30€_ ²

* Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems "Black Silent PWM Edition" _74,90€_ ³

*                                     8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7 _67,34€_ ²

* 1536MB Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 _428,40€_ ² **UPDATE*
* 
* 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) _40,54€_ ²

*                                     LG Electronics Blu-ray Brenner BH10LS SATA Schwarz BULK 83,44€ ² **UPDATE**

* 680W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8  _113,98€_ ² **UPDATE**

*                                     Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 _68,60€_ ²

*
Gesamtpreis:* _1368,34€ (zzgl. 6,99€ Versandkosten, minus 20€ Gutschein)_
* Endpreis:* _*1355,33€*_


²: Versandkostenfrei von 0-6 Uhr (Mindfactory)
³: 20€ Gutschein vorhanden (Caseking)

Ich bedanke mich für alle Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Scorpio78 schrieb:


> Weil das absolut sinfrei wäre,.., solche Karten sind echt nur was für Rekordjäger, denen halt jeder einzelne Punkt bares Geld wert ist.
> Als normaler User haste son Teil vielleicht um zu prahlen, aber aus dem Alter sind die meisten hier Gott sei dank raus.!
> 
> Obwohl, die sieht ja schon lecker aus!


 
Ich meinte GoldenMic direkt, war nicht allgemein bezogen.


----------



## Scorpio78 (21. Juli 2011)

Jo, das haste jetzt echt nen nettes System! 



> Ich meinte GoldenMic direkt, war nicht allgemein bezogen.



Ich weiss, ich wollte nur seinen Schmerz lindern!


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

Beim Netzteil reicht die 580 Watt Variante mehr als aus. Ob der RAM unter den Kühler passt: 

Rest:


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Jop, 580 Watt reichen dicke und bei den RAMs musst du aufpassen, lieber normale kaufen.


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

ok gut nochmal zum netzteil welches würdet ihr nehmen? Vielleicht will ich den I7 später ja auch OC da sollte das NT dann auch ausreichen.
Das jetztige hat halt auch Kabelmanagement.


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

Das hier meinte ich, das reicht auch für OC: be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Das BeQuiet ist ein Top Netzteil und 580 Watt reichen für alles, egal wie hoch du die CPU taktest.
Du kannst dir ja auch mal andere NTs angucken, Gold zertifiziert. Das Budget scheinst du ja zu haben, für z.B. ein Enermax 87+ oder Cougar GX oder Corsair AX oder Seasonic X oder Dark Power P9.


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

Das Corsair AX 650 ist sehr gut: 80+ Gold, vollmodular, semi-passiv, 7 Jahre Herstellergarantie...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Jop, würde ich z.B. nehmen, auch wenn das BeQuiet natürlich auch super ist aber bei dem Budget und der Hardware würde ich einfach in die Elite der Netzteile gehen.
Ein paar habe ich ja genannt.
be quiet! Dark Power Pro P8 650W ATX 2.3 (BN128) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Seasonic X-Series X-660 660W ATX 2.3 (SS-660KM) (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair AX 650W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-650AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar GX G600 600W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Enermax MODU87+ 600W ATX 2.3 (EMG600AWT) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Juli 2011)

Sehr schicke Konfig, aber beim Netzteil reicht das 580.
@meine graka:
Da würde ich am Ende eh das nehmen was mehr Sinn macht.
Downsampling ist mir wichtig weiterhin features und bildquali. Daher eh ne Nvidia.
Aber die Lautstärke ist wohl das wichtigste Kriterium.


----------



## swifty (21. Juli 2011)

Corsair AX 650 sieht sehr gut aus und kostet fast das gleiche  Ich denke werde ich wohl zu dem umschwenken.

Sind den da alle Kabel dabei zum anschließen? Lese ich nicht ganz raus aus der Beschreibung raus.


----------



## Softy (21. Juli 2011)

swifty schrieb:


> Sind den da alle Kabel dabei zum anschließen? Lese ich nicht ganz raus aus der Beschreibung raus.



Jup, die sind alle dabei


----------



## swifty (22. Juli 2011)

So dann denke ich mal habe ich alles *

Nun zum wichtigen die Konfiguration:*


* Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black _89,90€_ ³

* Asus P8Z68-V PRO Z68 S1155 _151,94€_ ²

* Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX _249,30€_ ²

* Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems "Black Silent PWM Edition" _74,90€_ ³

*                                     8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7 _67,34€_ ²

* 1536MB Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 _428,40€_ ² **UPDATE*
* 
* 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) _40,54€_ ²

*                                     LG Electronics Blu-ray Brenner BH10LS SATA Schwarz BULK 83,44€ ² **UPDATE**

* 650W Corsair AX Serie Gold Modular  _112,37€_ ² **UPDATE**

*                                     Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 _68,60€_ ²

*
Gesamtpreis:* _1366,68€ (zzgl. 6,99€ Versandkosten, minus 20€ Gutschein)_
* Endpreis:* _*1353,67€*_


²: Versandkostenfrei von 0-6 Uhr (Mindfactory)
³: 20€ Gutschein vorhanden (Caseking)

Ich bedanke mich für alle Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

swifty schrieb:


> Sind den da alle Kabel dabei zum anschließen? Lese ich nicht ganz raus aus der Beschreibung raus.


 
Wäre ja sehr blöd, wenn die Kabel Aufpreis kosten.


----------



## Lordac (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe aus folgenden gründen "geht so" angekreuzt:



> * Lancool K62 Midi-Tower - black _89,90€_ ³


Passt wenn du ein Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster magst, alternativ hätte ich das Lancool PC-K58 mit einem 140`er Deckellüfter (z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence) genommen.



> * Asus P8Z68-V PRO Z68 S1155 _151,94€_ ²


Das Mainboard ist sehr gut, alternativ wäre ein günstigeres P67 (z.B. ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1) möglich.



> * Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX _249,30€_ ²


Für einen Spiele-PC würde ich den i7 nicht nehmen da nur sehr wenige Spiele vom Hyperthreading profitieren, bis es soweit ist gibt es längst neue und schnellere CPUs.



> * Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems "Black Silent PWM Edition" _74,90€_ ³


Dafür das du die CPU später vielleicht übertakten möchtest, ist der Kühler zu teuer, ich würde den Scythe Mugen 2 oder die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B nehmen welche das klar bessere P/L-Verhältnis haben.



> * 8GB G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1333 DIMM CL7 _67,34€_ ²


Abgesehen von den hohen Heatspreadern ist der RAM bei den aktuell sehr niedrigen Preisen viel zu teuer, gleichwertiger RAM von z.B. TeamGroup Elite kostet gerade einmal knapp 38,- Euro, warum mehr ausgeben als notwendig?



> * 1536MB Asus ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5 _428,40€_ ² **UPDATE**


Die Grafikkarte ist überdimensioniert, in dem Bereich (wie bei der CPU auch) sollte man keine Leistung auf "Vorrat" kaufen sondern die Karte lieber 1x öfter wechseln was absolut unproblematisch ist. Wenn du jetzt eine für FullHD völlig ausreichende Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC kaufst, sparst du ~ 241,- Euro. Wenn dir in 1-2 Jahren die Leistung der GTX560 Ti nicht mehr reicht, kannst du dir wieder eine Karte dieser Klasse kaufen welche dann sehr wahrscheinlich mehr Leistung hat als eine jetzt gekaufte GTX580 und du hast dabei immer noch nicht soviel Geld ausgegeben wie die GTX580 jetzt kostet.




> * 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) _40,54€_ ²
> * Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 _68,60€_ ²






> * LG Electronics Blu-ray Brenner BH10LS SATA Schwarz BULK 83,44€ ² **UPDATE**


Wenn du Blu-rays brennen möchtest ist der Brenner sehr gut!



> * 650W Corsair AX Serie Gold Modular _112,37€_ ² **UPDATE**


Ich finde 650 Watt selbst mit der GTX580 und max. OC würde ich "nur" das be quiet Straight Power E8 CM 580W nehmen.

Was du bestellst ist aber natürlich deine Entscheidung !

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## swifty (22. Juli 2011)

Danke für deine einschätzung 
Zum CPU Kühler greife ich da ich ein schönen Kühlschrank haben will xD und er einfach Hammer aussieht im Gehäuse. Mit der vorgeschlagenen Karte von dir hat man leide aber schon seine probleme bei zb. Metro und Crysis 2 unter Volllast, wie verschiedene Besitzer berichten. Dann möchte ich nicht wissen was mit der Graka bei Battelfield 3 passiert. Und das genau möchte ich nicht an grenzen stoßen.

Überlege aber noch eine SSD 16 oder 32 GB drauf zu packen als system Platte. Welche vorteile würde es mir den bringen. Spürbare?
Und welche würdet ihr empfehlen? Jedoch mehr als 32 GB würde ich nicht benötigen da es eine reine Systemplatte sein soll und wichtige Programme starten soll. Spiele kann ich ja weiter hin von einer stata starten oder!? Sowie als Daten Speicher nutzen.

16GB Kingston S100 Series SS100S2/16G 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA

32GB Transcend SSD TS32GSSD25S-M 2.5" (6.4cm)


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

BF3 hat noch keine wirklichen Tests durchlaufen, keiner weiß die wirklichen Anforderungen. Aber ich kann dir versprechen, dass auch bei Metro kein flüssiges Gaming in DX11 möglich sein wird!

SSD: Wenn dann min. 32 GB, ich würde 60GB empfehlen. Die Vorteile sind unglaublich, gib bei Youtube einfach mal "SSD vs. HDD" ein und schau dir ein paar Videos an, in denen Programme geöffnet werden! Ich würde eine 60er SSD für Windoof, Programme und vllt. 1 oder 2 Spiele nehmen und noch (eine) große HDD(s) zum Datenspeichern und für alle anderen Spiele. Bei Spielen hast du ja nichts außer, dass einige Spiele schneller starten bzw. Level schneller laden  Empfehlenswert: [FONT=&quot]Crucial m4 ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]64GB) 
[/FONT]


----------



## swifty (22. Juli 2011)

Danke für den tip schau ich mir mal an 
Deswegen will ich ja lieber auf die 580 gehen wenn metro und Crysis 2 schon bei einer 560 TI OC probleme macht^^

Also in 12-14 Tagen werde ich bestellen 
Wer noch einen Tip hat ob etwas zu verbessern ist oder ob Zubehör für den Zusammenbau nötig ist (Schrauben etc.) kann das ganze noch vorschlagen.
Auch für weitere SSD vorschläge bin ich offen


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Metro macht auch auf einer GTX 580 Probleme und Crysis 2 läuft auf einer 560 Ti problemlos!


----------



## swifty (22. Juli 2011)

naja ich denke mit der DC II treffe ich eine kompromisslose wahl die sicher auch mit BF3 dut funktionieren sollte. Auch wenn es keine Benchs gibt.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Juli 2011)

Eine SSD würd ich erst ab eine größe von 64GB kaufen. Könntest noch beim CPU sparen statt dem i7 den i5 kaufen.


----------



## huntertech (22. Juli 2011)

Wenn du das Geld hast, kannst du das natürlich tun. Die DCII ist eine sehr gute Karte für alle, die sie bezahlen können.


----------



## Lordac (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,



swifty schrieb:


> Zum CPU Kühler greife ich da ich ein schönen Kühlschrank haben will xD und er einfach Hammer aussieht im Gehäuse.


sowohl der Mugen 2 als auch die Nordwand bieten genug Kühlleistung für OC und ich persönlich schaue zu einem sehr hohen Prozentsatz auf den Bildschirm wenn der PC läuft und nicht in das Gehäuse !



swifty schrieb:


> Mit der vorgeschlagenen Karte von dir hat man leide aber schon seine probleme bei zb. Metro und Crysis 2 unter Volllast, wie verschiedene Besitzer berichten. Dann möchte ich nicht wissen was mit der Graka bei Battelfield 3 passiert. Und das genau möchte ich nicht an grenzen stoßen.


Es wird immer Spiele geben welche sehr Hardwarelastig programmiert sind, um dies abzufedern wäre dann eine Multi-GPU-Lösung vermutlich das Beste. 

Wie fordern BF3 sein wird kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen, es liegt aber natürlich vollkommen bei dir wie viel Geld du für was ausgibst, mehr als gut gemeinte Ratschläge können wir nicht geben!



swifty schrieb:


> Überlege aber noch eine SSD 16 oder 32 GB drauf zu packen als system Platte. Und welche würdet ihr empfehlen?


Ich würde auch die schon vorgeschlagene Crucial m4 SSD 64GB nehmen, kleiner sollte sie nicht sein.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## swifty (22. Juli 2011)

Ich würde noch ein NT in die Runde schmeißen 

620W Seasonic M12II-620 80+ Bronze

Wäre das eine Option?


----------



## Lordac (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo,



swifty schrieb:


> 620W Seasonic M12II-620 80+ Bronze
> 
> Wäre das eine Option?


mit Seasonic macht man nichts falsch, für das fast gleiche Geld bekommst du aber auch das be quiet mit Silber-Zertifizierung, das ist zwar nicht ausschlaggebend, schadet aber auch nicht!

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## swifty (22. Juli 2011)

Das Seasonic hat Kabelmanagement und das 580 be quiet nicht oder? Also das man abstecken kann was man nicht brauch um unnötige Kabel im Innenraum zu vermeiden.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Juli 2011)

Ich würde zu ihr raten:
Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Das 580er bequiet hat kabelmanagement.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

swifty schrieb:


> Das Seasonic hat Kabelmanagement und das 580 be quiet nicht oder? Also das man abstecken kann was man nicht brauch um unnötige Kabel im Innenraum zu vermeiden.


 
Das BeQuiet hat auch KM und wie gesagt, wieso kein Gold Netzteil?


----------



## swifty (27. Juli 2011)

So habe nun bestellt bis 12 Uhr morgen sollte alles da sein 
Wenn Feedback zum System gewünscht ist kann ich es euch gerne geben.

ATX Lancool Dragon Lord PC-K62 Midi Tower o.NT...  82,26€


Asus P8Z68-V PRO Z68 S1155 148,90€

8GB (2x 4096MB) G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3-1333 DIMM... 63,96€

Intel Core i7 2600K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX 249,30€

Prolimatech Megahalems REV B Intel S775, 1366,... 57,95€

120x120x25 be quiet SilentWings PWM T12025-LF-PWM... 32,14€

1536MB Asus Matrix GTX580 GDDR5 PCIe 446,74€

128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm)... 165,71€

600W Enermax Pro87+ 80+ Gold 109,46€


Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit... 68,50€


Gesamt: *€ 1.424,92*


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Feedback ist immer erwünscht, auch wir können ggf. noch was optimieren  Und BILDER!


----------



## tobibo (27. Juli 2011)

Jop das passt alles, wobei man noch viel härtte sparen können, aber du scheinst ja genug Geld zu haben.

Das Netzteil ist zwar sehr gut, hat aber kein Kabelmanagement, das hat nur die Modu-Serie von Enermax.

Der Kühler ist auch sehr gut, musst halt schauen, ob der über den Ram passt, wobei der ja jetzt auch nicht soo hoch ist.

Un der Lüfter is ja mal abnormal teuer, da kriegt man ja 5 für das Geld


----------



## swifty (27. Juli 2011)

Die Lüfter sind 2 für den Preis


----------



## swifty (27. Juli 2011)

Was mir aufffällt die SSD wie baue ich diese ein? weil sie 2,5" hat und meines er achtens hat das Gehäuse 3,5" Schübe. Ist da Material bei zum einbau beim Gehäuse oder der SSD? Oder brauch man da noch was?


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Trotzdem recht teuer. 10€ mehr (pro Lüfter) nur für ein besseres Lager  Na ich weiß ja nicht...

Ebenso die Matrix: Wozu gibst du 40€ mehr für die Matrix aus, ich bezweifle, dass du so extreme Übertaktungsambitionen hast 

Wie das mit der SSD geht, musst du herausfinden, manchmal liegt so ein Set der SSD bei (-> Google), manchmal hat das Gehäuse entsprechende Vorkehrungen (-> Google). Wenn garnichts hilft, kannst du sie auch einfach irgendwo hinkleben, das ist völlig egal.


----------



## swifty (27. Juli 2011)

Der Lüfter erschien mir als passend  Geld spielt keine Rolle wie man sieht ^^

Mit der Grafikkarte ist ganz einfachdie andere war nicht lieferbar  Und will den morgen schon zusammenbauen der kommt bis 12 Uhr ins Haus.

Da packe ich also Powerstrips aus lol xD


----------



## Softy (27. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung. Da sind Bilder und Feedback Pflicht


----------



## swifty (27. Juli 2011)

Ich werde es mit Bildern fest halten 
Bin gespannt was die Maschine für Power hat xD


----------



## huntertech (27. Juli 2011)

Du solltest eher gespannt sein, ob unsere Konfigs ausnahmsweise mal kompatibel sind 

Kleiner Spaß, das Ding wird mächtig Power haben! (*auchwill*)


----------



## swifty (28. Juli 2011)

So kurzer zwischenstand Paket ist da seit 7:30 Uhr nach dem eiinkauf werde ich mich an das zusammen bauen machen und noch ein BluRay Brenner von unterwegs mitbringen.
Später mehr ...


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

ICH WILL AUCH SOLCHE HARDWARE!


----------



## Colonia (28. Juli 2011)

Da werde ich doch glatt neidisch 

Schon angefangen zu bauen?


----------



## Softy (28. Juli 2011)

Sieht prima aus  

Den Hamster im Hintergrund kannst Du verwenden, falls das Netzteil mal abraucht. Hamsterrad FTW


----------



## swifty (28. Juli 2011)

Ich bin dabei am bauen  Bilder werden noch folgen. Aber ob es heute noch fertig wird glaub ich nicht.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

Als ob der Hamster die Matrix versorgt kriegen würde 

@swifty: Die Kuh am Schwanz am Stall am raus am Ziehen


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Als ob der Hamster die Matrix versorgt kriegen würde



Wenn du ihm ein paar Batterien in den Hintern schiebst.


----------



## huntertech (28. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn du ihm ein paar Batterien in den Hintern schiebst.


 Knopfzellen oder was?


----------



## swifty (28. Juli 2011)

Werde moregen berichten  Fehlt nur noch feinheiten und der test natürlich XD


----------



## swifty (30. Juli 2011)

Noch ein paar Bilder vom Rechner habe viel zutun mit der Arbeit aber am Montag habe ich frei da kann ich dann richtig testen


----------



## huntertech (30. Juli 2011)

Wirklich verdamm schöne Hardware


----------



## Softy (30. Juli 2011)

Sieht super aus  

Der schräge Lüfter bei der Grafikkarte, bleibt das so?


----------



## Seeefe (30. Juli 2011)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Juli 2011)

Schicke Hardware, sieht lecker aus.


----------



## swifty (31. Juli 2011)

Danke  am Montag wirds weiter getestet^^
@ softy der Lüfter hängt da nur weil ich sonst nicht an die Anschlüsse komme  der kommt an den Megahalems wieder dran


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Muss die Asus so nen schiefen Kühler haben? Ich hab die ganze Zeit gedacht, es geht darum


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

swifty schrieb:


> @ softy der Lüfter hängt da nur weil ich sonst nicht an die Anschlüsse komme  der kommt an den Megahalems wieder dran



 Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können.


----------



## PCTom (31. Juli 2011)

eine GTX 580 Matrix sehr schön das gefällt mir auch in Verbindung mit der CPU gute Wahl schöner PC 

nur eines wundert mich das du dein HW Wunsch hier in diesen Forum durchsetzen konntest  du bist doch bestimmt gleich von mehreren Leuten belagert worden die dir versucht haben klar zu machen, das nicht brauchst was du eigentlich willst oder  
war bestimmt schwer für Dich aber eine gute Wahl


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Wir können ja nur Vorschläge machen, wir können ihn zu nichts zwingen!


----------



## PCTom (31. Juli 2011)

war ja auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint  es läuft hier aber immer nach dem selben Schema ab


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

PCTom schrieb:


> war ja auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint  es läuft hier aber immer nach dem selben Schema ab


 
Das ist auch gut so. Wenn jemand das entsprechende Budget hat, sollte er trotzdem auf das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hingewiesen werden. Wenn er sich dann trotzdem für einen i7 mit einer GTX580 entscheidet, finde ich das völlig in Ordnung


----------



## PCTom (31. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Das ist auch gut so. Wenn jemand das entsprechende Budget hat, sollte er trotzdem auf das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hingewiesen werden. Wenn er sich dann trotzdem für einen i7 mit einer GTX580 entscheidet, finde ich das völlig in Ordnung



eben nicht er sollte das bekommen was er will in der preislichen Ebene und das evtl noch etwas optimiert  

wenn ihr das schaffen würdet dann wären die Empfehlungen in diesem Forum wirklich Spitzenklasse

z.B. er will eine GTX 580, dann empfehlt Ihm doch wenn er nicht den passenden Monitor hat einen  er kann ja dann immer noch eine kleinere wählen

aber nicht wozu brauchst du das eine 560 langt

das wäre Spitzenberatung


----------



## Seeefe (31. Juli 2011)

Gibt aber genug Leute die meinen umso Teurer = umso besser.

Ich bin auch der Meinung davon gibts die meisten deshalb sollte man schon auf P/L achten bei der Beratung wenigstens drauf hinweisen was reicht oder was überflüssig ist. Viele sind auch glücklich das hier so Beraten wird da sie sonst zuviel für ihre Bedürfnisse ausgegeben hätten^^ 

Kaufen kann derjenige trotzdem was er will


----------



## PCTom (31. Juli 2011)

die Bedürfnisse eines Menschen wirklich herauszufinden ist ziemlich schwer 
und in einem Extreme Forum kaufen die Leute die HW nich unbedingt weil sie sie immer brauchen, sondern weil sie sie wollen


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

PCTom schrieb:


> die Bedürfnisse eines Menschen wirklich herauszufinden ist ziemlich schwer
> und in einem Extreme Forum kaufen die Leute die HW nich unbedingt weil sie sie immer brauchen, sondern weil sie sie wollen



Extreme heißt aber nicht nur extreme Hardware. Es kann auch extremes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis bedeuten, oder extreme sinnfrei


----------



## swifty (31. Juli 2011)

Mir würde auch die teure Hardware empfohlen jedoch drauf hin gewiesen das es preis leistungs mäßig besser gibt. Da ich keine abstriche machen möchte und die volle Leistung in Spielmobil erzielen möchte etc. Habe ich mich auch dafür entschieden. Ich denke mit der Hardware habe ich ein kraftPaket. Werde weiter berichten und ein paar Bilder werden folgen tmdwwdmm ich soweit bin auch ein paar benchs wenn es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Ich sehe uns da eher in der Funktion des Beraters, den man nutzen kann, oder eben man lässt es sein. Wir haben hier einige TEs, die freuen sich den Ast ab, wenn wir deren komplette Konfig umkrämpeln und dann am Ende etwas viel harmonischeres rauskommt, die können ihre Freude kaum in Worte fassen, dann haben wir aber leider auch die, die sich erhoffen, dass wir ihrer Konfig zustimmen. Wenn wir das nicht tun, kaufen sie es trotzdem.

Jeder so wie er will, wir können ja niemanden zu seinem Glück zwingen! Wer unbedingt das Beste vom Besten will, wir stehen da niemandem im Wege...


----------



## swifty (1. August 2011)

So nun tertten die ersten Probleme auf 

Wenn ich den Rechner runter fahren will startet er immer automatisch sofort wieder neu anstatt aus zu gehen. Vorher zeigt er ganz kurz einen bluescreen den man aber nicht ablesen kann da er so schnell weg ist wie er kam!
Jemand ne Lösung? Kann immer nur Knopf drücken zum abschalten 

Und beim booten steht vorn ab und zu CPU_Fan Error aber drehen tut er sich und im Bios wird er auch angezeigt. Weiß jemand was es damit auf sich hat 

Achso Installiert ist WIN7 64 bit.
Und installiert wurden nur die mitgelieferten Treiber, Kaspersky und Firefox und Flashplayer bis jetzt sonst gar nichts!


----------



## Abufaso (1. August 2011)

Ich glaub im BIOS kannst du den automatischen Neustart nach einem Bluescreen deaktivieren.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Als erstes würde ich mal den automatischen Neustart bei einem BSOD ausschalten: Start -> Systemsteuerung -> System -> erweiterte Systemeinstellungen -> Starten und Wiederherstellen -> Einstellungen. Und dann so einstellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit (2. Hälfte vergessen^^): Dann kannst Du den BSOD abfotografieren und hier posten.

Poste bitte auch mal CPU-Z-Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Memory, SPD)


----------



## swifty (1. August 2011)

Ok werde es gleich mal machen  melde mich gleich zurück^^


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Ok tu das (dieser Post ist zur Vermeidung deines sonst enstehenden Doppelposts da)


----------



## swifty (1. August 2011)

So hier die Screens


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Let me Google that for you!


----------



## swifty (1. August 2011)

bin schon dabei bis jetzt noch nix tolles dabei lese weiter


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Jup, das hängt mit dem Marvell Controller zusammen. An welchem SATA Port hängt denn die Systemplatte?


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Hat dein Controller auch seinen Treiber bekommen? Ohne wird schwierig


----------



## Abufaso (1. August 2011)

Versuch doch mal die Platte an nen anderen Sata Port zu hängen  Am besten einer der vom Chipsatz gesteuert wird.


----------



## swifty (1. August 2011)

Die Sata hängt an einem Blauen Anschluss!!! Wo soll ich sie dran hängen? Hellblau oder Grau wäre im Angebot xD Hab leider da keine Ahnung nie eine Sata gehabt oder so davor alles ide^^
Ich habe alle Treiber installiert die auf der CD-Rom waren die zum Motherboard ist!


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Die grauen sind die Intel 6Gb/s, wenn ich nicht irre. Hast Du eine SSD?

Also an einen grauen würde ich die Systemplatte anschließen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Die SSD kommt an Sata 1, die HDD an Sata 2, das Laufwerk an Sata 6 und installiere mal Windows neu, denn es ist tödlich alles von der Mainboard CD zu installieren.


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die SSD kommt an Sata 1, die HDD an Sata 2, das Laufwerk an Sata 6 und installiere mal Windows neu, denn es ist tödlich alles von der Mainboard CD zu installieren.


 Den letzten Teil versteh ich nicht


----------



## Abufaso (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> denn es ist tödlich alles von der Mainboard CD zu installieren.





			
				huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Den letzten Teil versteh ich nicht



/sign. 
Bitte um Aufklärung Quanti!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Den letzten Teil versteh ich nicht


 
Auf der Mainboard CD ist viel Unsinn drauf, Programme, die keine Socke braucht. Auf der Webseite des Herstellers bekommt man genau die Treiber, die man braucht, ohne die automatische Installationsroutine der CD, die ja ungefragt einfach alles draufkloppt.
Außerdem sind die Treiber auf der Webseite neuer als auf der CD.


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auf der Mainboard CD ist viel Unsinn drauf, Programme, die keine Socke braucht. Auf der Webseite des Herstellers bekommt man genau die Treiber, die man braucht, ohne die automatische Installationsroutine der CD, die ja ungefragt einfach alles draufkloppt.
> Außerdem sind die Treiber auf der Webseite neuer als auf der CD.


 Das war jetzt verständlich... und sogar richtig


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Das war jetzt verständlich... und sogar richtig



Ein blindes Huhn....


----------



## swifty (1. August 2011)

So Fehler ist nun weg habe an den grauen angestöpselt 
Und der CPU_FAN error ist auch weg habe den minimal Wert auf "500" gesetzt da er beim Hochfahren manchmal nur "580" hatte und standard mäßig auf "600" stand und somit immer Fehler geschrien hat.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Super, dass jetzt alles funktioniert 

Viel Spaß weiterhin


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ein blindes Huhn....


 Wen mobbst du jetzt, mich oder Quanti?


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wen mobbst du jetzt, mich oder Quanti?



Euch Beide


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Euch Beide


 Sagte der Zahnarzt...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Sagte der Zahnarzt...


 
Solange ich mehr verdiene als er, ist mit das egal.


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange ich mehr verdiene als er, ist mit das egal.


 Zickenkrieg


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Über Geld spricht man nicht, das ... 

So und jetzt mal langsam wieder BTT


----------



## Seeefe (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Solange ich mehr verdiene als er, ist mit das egal.


 
Ich würd gerne mal was verdienen


----------



## swifty (2. August 2011)

So nun noch paar Bilder zum Schluss dann werde ich noch paar benchs liefer wenn ihr wollt.


----------



## Softy (2. August 2011)

Was für eine geile Kiste


----------



## Seeefe (2. August 2011)

Respekt


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Auch haben will 

Benches sind nicht sehr sinnvoll finde ich, zu wenig vergleichbarkeit. Was sagst du denn zur Lautstärke?


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich würd gerne mal was verdienen



Was verdienst du denn? Ein Schlag in den Nacken? 



swifty schrieb:


> So nun noch paar Bilder zum Schluss dann werde ich noch paar benchs liefer wenn ihr wollt.


 
Jop, sehr geil.  
Immer her mit den Benches und Tests und mehr Bilder und sonst was.


----------



## swifty (2. August 2011)

Wenn was gewünscht wird kann ich es ja rein stellen aber sonst brauch ich mir die mühe ja nicht machen 
Lautstärke vom System an sich ist bis jetzt sehr leise. Wie es unter last ist mit dem System wird sich morgen heraus stellen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Du kannst mal den Dirt 3 Benchmark laufen lassen, wenn du das Game hast, bitte dann in max Details.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Also ich brauch keine Benches aber wenn Quanti doch gern welche hätte...


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Game Benches interessieren mich schon. Synthetische Benchmarks sind nur was fürs Ego.


----------



## Seeefe (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was verdienst du denn? Ein Schlag in den Nacken?


 
Genau einen Schlag in den  verdiene ich 

Naja bin noch Schüler aber das große Geld kommt bald


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Ein Schlag in den Smiley?


----------



## Seeefe (2. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ein Schlag in den Smiley?


 
Die beiden sollten den Schlag in den Nacken darstellen erkennst du das den nicht?


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die beiden sollten den Schlag in den Nacken darstellen erkennst du das den nicht?


 Geh lieber schlafen, du kriegst nix mehr mit 

Genug offtopic jetzt, sonst kommen die Mods und werden böse!


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Naja bin noch Schüler aber das große Geld kommt bald


 
Das dachte der Hartzer auch.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das dachte der Hartzer auch.


 Das kommt darauf an, wo er Schüler war


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an, wo er Schüler war


 
So wie hier. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-die-h4-saetze-zu-niedrig-91.html#post3148056


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So wie hier.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-die-h4-saetze-zu-niedrig-91.html#post3148056


 Genug jetzt du oller Spamfisch


----------



## Abufaso (2. August 2011)

@TE: Was hast du denn für CPU Temps?


----------



## swifty (2. August 2011)

Die cpu Temperatur liegt bei 38 Grad im idle. Bei last ging es nicht höher als 45 Grad bis jetzt. Den dirt3 benchs werde ich mal machen.


----------



## huntertech (2. August 2011)

swifty schrieb:


> Die cpu Temperatur liegt bei 38 Grad im idle. Bei last ging es nicht höher als 45 Grad bis jetzt. Den dirt3 benchs werde ich mal machen.


 45°C protolliert oder abgelesen?


----------



## Abufaso (2. August 2011)

Probier mal mit Prime95 die CPU auszulasten und mit CoreTemp die Temperatur auszulesen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. August 2011)

Du kannst auch Core Damage nehmen, das ist wirklich fies.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du kannst auch Core Damage nehmen, das ist wirklich fies.


 Aber völlig Praxisfern. Prime ist knapp über Videorendering (was knapp über Spielen ist) und damit besser geeignet


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Das quetscht aber alles aus der CPU raus, wenn die damit läuft, wird es garantiert nie Probleme geben.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das quetscht aber alles aus der CPU raus, wenn die damit läuft, wird es garantiert nie Probleme geben.


 Es ist aber schlicht unnötig und auch sind die hohen Temperaturen nicht sinnvoll zum Testen, da man schnell ans Limit kommt. Mein Sstem kommt mit Prime und CPU @ 3,7 GHz @ 1,4V schon an die 60°C, was macht dann Core Damage?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Höher kommen? 

Ich teste damit immer die Stabilität beim OC, wenn Core Damage nicht beim Start sofort einen Blue Screen erzeugt, weiß ich, dass ich den Benchmark durchlaufen lassen kann.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

Nur darf der Phenom nicht viel höher kommen 

Letztendlich könnte ich ja auch mal drauf zurückgreifen, Core Damage + Furmark, wenn ich meine neue GraKa + WaKü habe


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Nur darf der Phenom nicht viel höher kommen
> 
> Letztendlich könnte ich ja auch mal drauf zurückgreifen, Core Damage + Furmark, wenn ich meine neue GraKa + WaKü habe


 
Wenn Core Damage läuft, läuft nichts anders mehr, keine Chance, selbst den Mauszeiger kannst du dann nicht mehr bewegen.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn Core Damage läuft, läuft nichts anders mehr, keine Chance, selbst den Mauszeiger kannst du dann nicht mehr bewegen.


 Erst mach ich den Furmark an


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Dann bleibt Furmark stehen, bzw, friert ein, hab ich schon ausprobiert.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann bleibt Furmark stehen, bzw, friert ein, hab ich schon ausprobiert.


 Das kommt davon, wenn man 100% Auslastung auf HW-Ebene hat 

PCGH testet aber regelmäßig dmit, die WaKü-Tests auch mit CD und Furmark, also muss das ja gehen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Die benutzen dafür dann auch nicht Core Damage sondern Prime.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die benutzen dafür dann auch nicht Core Damage sondern Prime.


 Bei den WaKü-Tests stand was von Core Damage


----------



## swifty (3. August 2011)

So habe  mit Prime95 die CPU aus gelastet und mit CoreTemp die Temperatur gemesen. War ein max. von 48°C bei einem Core bei den anderen max. 45°C. Und im Idle zeigt das programm sogar 28-31°C an


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

swifty schrieb:


> So habe  mit Prime95 die CPU aus gelastet und mit CoreTemp die Temperatur gemesen. War ein max. von 48°C bei einem Core bei den anderen max. 45°C. Und im Idle zeigt das programm sogar 28-31°C an


 Sind super Werte, aber eigentlich "zu niedrig". Du hast noch eine ganze Menge Potenzial, den Lüfter auf dem CPU-Kühler zu drosseln.


----------



## swifty (3. August 2011)

Die Lüfter direkt auf dem CPU Kühler laufen auf 600.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

600 rpm? Auch dauerhaft oder nur im Leerlauf?


----------



## swifty (3. August 2011)

Mit welchem prog liest man das am besten aus? Wenn ich im Bois geschaut habe war er 600


----------



## Softy (3. August 2011)

Mit SpeedFan geht das z.B.


----------



## swifty (3. August 2011)

Was sind sinnvolle Werte für die Lüfter? Die 600 rpm werden ja nicht zu wenig sein wenn er so kühl ist oder xD?
Habe ja auch noch 4 andere Lüfter drin, die im Gehäuse schon verbaut waren einer front 120mm, zwei oben 120mm und einer hinten 80mm.

Auf dem Screen zeigt der 123-124°C bei CPU an ist ein Bug oder? Soviel Temp. ist doch gar nicht möglich. Und wenn ich hinten die Hand aufs Gehäuse lege wo die CPU ist fühlt es sich ja nicht mal warm an sondern eiskalt.


Bois zeigt 40°C an Woran liegt es??? Das die Progs was anderes sagen?


----------



## Softy (3. August 2011)

Pauschal kann ich da keine Empfehlung geben, da müsstet Du selbst  einen Kompromiss zwischen Lautheit und Kühlleistung finden. Meine Lüfter drehen so mit ~800rpm.

Die CPU-Temperatur könntest Du mit CoreTemp auslesen. Da gibt es auch ein praktisches Gadget dafür: Windows Live Gallery


----------



## swifty (3. August 2011)

Coretemp habe ich zeigt das gleiche an wie auf den Screen jedoch macht mich CPU stutzig^^ im Bios sagt er ja 40°C hab Chipset Update gemacht nun zeigt er im Speedfan -60 C an xD

So der gewünschte Dirt 3 Bench ist auf dem Screen. Der Bench wurde mit vollen Details "Sehr Hoch" und vollem AA durch gefühft bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

82 FPS, da hast du doch mächtig Power 

Lade dir am besten mal Core Temp runter und Prime95. Dann lässt du letzteres 10-15 Minuten laufen und guckst bei ersterem, wie hoch die Temperatur in ihrem Maximum war (steht da bei "high"). Zusätzlich guckst du dann bei Speedfan, wie schnell der Lüfter dabei ist (natürlich nachdem du herausgefunden hast, welche Geschwindigkeit zu welchem Lüfter gehört!). 600 rpm ist nämlich recht wenig und bei unter 50°C Kerntemperatur kann es dabei nicht geblieben sein, der muss aufgedreht haben unter Last!


----------



## swifty (3. August 2011)

Werde das heute Abend mal machen weil bin zur Zeit auf Arbeit. Habe beide Programme drauf. Da mach ich ein screen von beiden Programm mal nach 15 min. Ist einfacher denke ich. Frage mich trotzdem warum diese falsche anzeige zustande kommt von den Temperaturen. Ja auch Metro 2033 läuft sehr gut auf maximal Details.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

Mach bei Metro aber nicht DX11 an, sonst wird das eine Ruckelorgie


----------



## swifty (3. August 2011)

Also ich habe 20 Minuten gespielt gehabt auf höchste detail stufe und dx 11 in full hd Auflösung und habe kein ruckeln fest gestellt. Weißt du warum die cpu Temperatur anzeige falsch ist? Weil im bios wird sie ja richtig an gegeben. Nur bei speedfan nicht etc.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

Speedfan ist normalerweise richtig. Hast wohl nur den falschen Wert genommen... oder Speedfan ist noch nicht aktuell genug für dein System.


----------



## Abufaso (3. August 2011)

Bei mir spinnt Speedfan auch. 
Aber mit CoreTemp sind die Werte dann realistisch und glaubwürdig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Mach bei Metro aber nicht DX11 an, sonst wird das eine Ruckelorgie


 
Ich hab da jetzt keinen Unterschied gemerkt.


----------



## swifty (3. August 2011)

So habe nun mal alles laufen gehabt 15 min und paar progs. an gemacht zum vergleichen. Im folgenden der Screen dazu


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab da jetzt keinen Unterschied gemerkt.


 GTX 580-Angeber 

@TE: Die Temperaturen sind recht niedrig, du kannst den CPU-Kühler auf ca. 800rpm festsetzen, das müsste recht leise sein und die Gehäuselüfter auch in etwa auf den Wert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> GTX 580-Angeber


 
Nein, ich meine jetzt DX11 und nonDX11.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine jetzt DX11 und nonDX11.


 Ja, und wegen deiner 580 ruckelt auch bei DX11 nix... oder meinst du grafisch?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

swifty schrieb:


> So habe nun mal alles laufen gehabt 15 min und paar progs. an gemacht zum vergleichen. Im folgenden der Screen dazu


 
Da kann man mal sehen, wie albern der Leistungsindex von Windows ist. Mein alter Prozessor, ein 1090T, hatte 7,7 im Index gehabt. 



huntertech schrieb:


> Ja, und wegen deiner 580 ruckelt auch bei DX11 nix... oder meinst du grafisch?


 
Ich meine grafisch, ich hab nicht wirklich einen Unterschied gesehen, aber die Frames gingen etwas runter.
Lustig ist, wenn ich MSAA im Treiber eingebe, dann klappt die Grafikkarte weg aber das Bild sieht exakt genauso aus. Da frage ich mich, wo die Leistung hingeht.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich meine grafisch, ich hab nicht wirklich einen Unterschied gesehen, aber die Frames gingen etwas runter.
> Lustig ist, wenn ich MSAA im Treiber eingebe, dann klappt die Grafikkarte weg aber das Bild sieht exakt genauso aus. Da frage ich mich, wo die Leistung hingeht.


 Deine Karte berechnet dann solange irgendeinen Mist, wo Proteine gefaltet werden 

Such dir ein rundes Objekt und stell DX11 mal an und aus


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Such dir ein rundes Objekt und stell DX11 mal an und aus


 
Ich will mir doch keine Screenshots anschauen, ich will es spielen und da fällt es einfach nicht auf.
Ist beim Wasser von Dirt 3 nicht anders. DX11 ist ja nett, nur sehe ich nichts.


----------



## huntertech (3. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich will mir doch keine Screenshots anschauen, ich will es spielen und da fällt es einfach nicht auf.
> Ist beim Wasser von Dirt 3 nicht anders. DX11 ist ja nett, nur sehe ich nichts.


 Geht mir leider genauso, viele Effekte, wie das oft angesprochene AO, Tesselation (bei DX11), Weiche Schattenkanten, Kantenglättung, all das sehe ich überhaupt nicht. Jetzt weißt du, warum ich immernoch meine HD 5770 habe


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2011)

Da gebe ich dir Recht. In Screenshots mag das nett aussehen, doch im Game habe ich nicht die Zeit mir die Wände genau anzuschauen, da habe ich zu tun und dann verkommt das alles nut Nichtigkeit. Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso meine Karte bei MSAA einbricht und 16x AA mit massig FPS darstellen kann, denn optisch ist kein Unterschied auszumachen.

Die 5770 reicht auch noch eine Weile, mal schauen, was die neuen AMD Karten reißen, dann kannst du immer noch gucken, sofern du wieder eine AMD haben willst.


----------



## huntertech (4. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, wieso meine Karte bei MSAA einbricht und 16x AA mit massig FPS darstellen kann, denn optisch ist kein Unterschied auszumachen.
> 
> Die 5770 reicht auch noch eine Weile, mal schauen, was die neuen AMD Karten reißen, dann kannst du immer noch gucken, sofern du wieder eine AMD haben willst.


 
Das mit der Kantenglättung hast du noch nicht ganz verstanden  Das was man so als Kantenglättung kennt (AA) ist Multi-Sampling-Anti-Aliasing, also MSAA und glättet nur die Kanten der Polygone. Daneben gibt es dann CFAA bei NVidia (Custom-Filer-AA), AAA  bei AMD (Adaptives AA für Zäune usw.) und noch eine ganze Menge unnützer anderer Modi, bis hin zu SSAA (Super Sampling AA), was quasi mit Downsampling gleichzusetzen ist. 

Deine Karte kann also nicht bei MSAA einbrechen und 16x AA flüssig darstellen, weil AA ja irgendein Modus sein muss in das ist in aller Regel das (fast leistungsschonendeste) MSAA 



Meine nächste Karte wird vermutlich eine HD 7000 oder GTX 600, bis dahin reicht die HD 5770 noch aus


----------



## swifty (7. August 2011)

So werde nun mal ins Downsampling gehen da normale einstellungen meine Karte nicht schwitzen lassen 
Ein LG E2240 was meint ihr welche Auflösung macht der mit im Downsampling? Gibts erfahrungswerte?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung, einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

swifty schrieb:


> So werde nun mal ins Downsampling gehen da normale einstellungen meine Karte nicht schwitzen lassen
> Ein LG E2240 was meint ihr welche Auflösung macht der mit im Downsampling? Gibts erfahrungswerte?


 Google ist ein netter Typ, den kannst du mal fragen


----------



## swifty (7. August 2011)

Den habe ich gefragt^^ Zeigt mir aber keine Berichte auf den besagten Monitor


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

swifty schrieb:


> Den habe ich gefragt^^ Zeigt mir aber keine Berichte auf den besagten Monitor


 Google ist sehr verletzlich, den musst du vorsichtig fragen 

Wenn's keine gibt, hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## swifty (8. August 2011)

Danke sehr hilfreich eine Nein hätte zu gelangt


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Hier gibt es ein How-to: Downsampling: Bessere Grafik in jedem Spiel, auch in Crysis 2 - Mit Bildbeweis - crysis 2

Und dann hilft nur rumprobieren


----------

